# Anyone tried the new Five Ten Freerider Prime Blue Shoes?



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Looks like these are a new shoe released by Five Ten, following the "feel better about yourself" for buying products that claim to be made from Ocean Refuge. Either way, I'm curious to know how they hold up and perform vs the original Free Rider and Free Rider Pro's.


----------



## unrealityshow (Oct 29, 2017)

Shamis said:


> Looks like these are a new shoe released by Five Ten, following the "feel better about yourself" for buying products that claim to be made from Ocean Refuge. Either way, I'm curious to know how they hold up and perform vs the original Free Rider and Free Rider Pro's.


I got some freerider prime blues, and they don't fit as well as the original freeriders. They're tighter in the toe box. Sole feels the same, and is just a grippy.


----------



## trel (Aug 7, 2018)

I've had a few pairs of Freerider Pro, I consistently wear a hole or 2 in the sole while the rest of shoe is still in good condition.
About a month ago I got a new pair of Pros and a new pair of Pro Prime Blue. I've been swapping between them randomly. 
The prime blue sole seems a bit harder, it doesn't grip the pedal pins as well as the Pro, sometimes skims over the pedal when i want it to lock on, but they're getting better as I wear them more.
The Pros already feel like the last pair, perfectly worn in and reliable.
The primes are great in all other aspects of being a shoe. Been drowned in mud and cleaned up nicely a few times already.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

trel said:


> I've had a few pairs of Freerider Pro, I consistently wear a hole or 2 in the sole while the rest of shoe is still in good condition.
> About a month ago I got a new pair of Pros and a new pair of Pro Prime Blue. I've been swapping between them randomly.
> The prime blue sole seems a bit harder, it doesn't grip the pedal pins as well as the Pro, sometimes skims over the pedal when i want it to lock on, but they're getting better as I wear them more.
> The Pros already feel like the last pair, perfectly worn in and reliable.
> The primes are great in all other aspects of being a shoe. Been drowned in mud and cleaned up nicely a few times already.


Thanks. I've read several reviews on he Adidas site of people making the complaint that the soles do not seems as tacky as the original Freeriders. I'm not a huge fan of the Pros because my feet run really hot and the Pro's are full sealed leather. The new Prime Blue material looks "meshy" so I'm hoping they will vent, as well. I also develop hole in very specific places in the soles of my Five Tens, as well. Might b time to try bigger pedals like TMACs


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

so I've had my eyes on the prime blue shoes for awhile. and y'all are confusing the hell outta me.

Are y'all looking at the prime blue version of the regular freeriders, or the prime blue freerider pros? 

My old freerider Contacts are pretty long in the tooth. I don't think they'll make it past this season, and I was looking at something with a stiffer sole since I ride chunkier stuff (faster) these days. the last time I tried out some freerider pros, I noticed that the soles were noticeably stiffer than my contacts (which are stiffer than the regular freeriders).

debating between these and Ride Concepts Hellion Elites.

I abandoned regular Freeriders a long time ago because they're so flexible that the soles actually tear at the edges of my pedals. plus they cause a good bit of foot fatigue on extended downhills after I've been standing a lot and absorbing lots of hits.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Trying new of both types on they seemed same shoe. I liked the "blue" for more street shoe looking and having had earlier "canvas" series thought the smooth black plastic ones might clean up easier. 

This is a reminder I better commit to one of them soon.


----------



## mschoobs (Jan 5, 2021)

In my experience the the uppers are better all around in the new prime blues. The sole on the other hand is a big step down. They are the least grippy flat pedal shoes I have ever worn. I would not recommend prime blue shoes for riding.


----------



## trel (Aug 7, 2018)

Freerider Pros do start out very pretty stiff and soften up enough as you wear them in. For comfort I rate them over any skate shoes I've had in the past, I wear my least thrashed pair of Pros as my daily shoes off the bike.

Compared to normal Freeriders, the Pros are more supportive, durable and being less bulky its' easier for me to position my feet where I want them.

I haven't found them to be too hot and I ride in 35℃ + in summer regularly.

They can take a decent hit but don't go kicking rocks full on - they're not FR Impacts after all.

They keep a fair bit of water out, but on a rain ride you're getting wet and muddy no matter what so it's a non issue. They dry out in front of the heater reasonably quick too.

I have hope for the prime blue soles. I'm riding on Nukeproof Horizon Pros with no washers on the pins so I expect them to soften up and bite sooner or later.


----------



## vegen (Jan 2, 2006)

I got a pair of the Prime Blue Freeriders (not Pro) this year. I think they're great, but before this I was just riding in Vans.


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Im going to add my story about the new Prime Blue Freerider pro's.

My girlfriend brought me a pair to replace my old black and red 2018 Freerider Pro's, even though we ordered the same size, these new ones came up to small, so we got a sized up pair sent out. these were a little roomier then my old pair.
Anyway day one of use was practising for a local downhill race, was doing ok until we went back to do one of the final jumps again, was a bit tricky this jump and i thought i would get a extra pedal in this time, bad mistake as my foot slipped as i came up to the jump and the imbalance caused me to crash on the landing.

I then spent the next 3 weeks in hospital with x2 fractures in my pelvis, and a fractured collarbone and rib.
2 to 3 months later after all my physio i finally get back on the bike with the same shoes, they start loosing grip again.
So i decide to service my peddles, put new pins in, still keep slipping, i put my old Freerider Pros back on and all good.

So i contact Adidas customer service to ask if any changes to the rubber, no they say.
I ask is they can be sent back to be tested, no they say, your out of time to send them back.
i then explain what had happened and why i have only just got back to trying them again since my first day on with them.

No interest at all, i even sent them the video showing my foot slipping before the crash and the hospital notes. they just replied saying you are out of time and you should not have worn them if you did not think they were comfortable.

pretty shocked at their response to be honest, i was just trying to understand why they dont have the same grip.
i now dont even want to try and use them as it has being difficult enough trying to get back to doing the stuff i was doing before, and not being able to rely on your points of contact does not fill me with enthusiasm.
So it looks like mine are going to get used for something other then bike riding, and now i have to look for another brand that is as good as what the old Freerider Pro's were.
Any suggestions please, have only used Specialized and Teva's along with Five Tens till now


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

I wear trail runners. Only on the bike. Keeps the shoe longevity high. They fit and the sole lasts. Strictly fit and longevity over fashion.


----------



## mschoobs (Jan 5, 2021)

Rootsboy said:


> Im going to add my story about the new Prime Blue Freerider pro's.
> 
> My girlfriend brought me a pair to replace my old black and red 2018 Freerider Pro's, even though we ordered the same size, these new ones came up to small, so we got a sized up pair sent out. these were a little roomier then my old pair.
> Anyway day one of use was practising for a local downhill race, was doing ok until we went back to do one of the final jumps again, was a bit tricky this jump and i thought i would get a extra pedal in this time, bad mistake as my foot slipped as i came up to the jump and the imbalance caused me to crash on the landing.
> ...


I had a similiar experience but did not crash at the level you did. Fortunately I was 1 week in and was able to return them. I agree with you the rubber is for sure different and they are dangerous. I have switched to using Specialized 2FO's which I like alot.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I bought a pair of Freerider PRO Prime Blues today, as my old Contacts finally got too far gone to patch up anymore.

Fit seemed pretty consistent with other Freerider versions. I have worn OG Freeriders as well as Freerider Contacts. I have the same size in all of them. They're maybe a TOUCH narrower, but it's subtle. Not enough to bother my feet, and I'm fairly sensitive to that sort of thing. Haven't ridden on them yet, but the soles seem consistently sticky with previous shoes. Maybe the issues folks are having is related to an increase in sole stiffness? The Pros are definitely stiffer than the others, and they all break down and get more flexy over time.


----------



## mschoobs (Jan 5, 2021)

Harold said:


> I bought a pair of Freerider PRO Prime Blues today, as my old Contacts finally got too far gone to patch up anymore.
> 
> Fit seemed pretty consistent with other Freerider versions. I have worn OG Freeriders as well as Freerider Contacts. I have the same size in all of them. They're maybe a TOUCH narrower, but it's subtle. Not enough to bother my feet, and I'm fairly sensitive to that sort of thing. Haven't ridden on them yet, but the soles seem consistently sticky with previous shoes. Maybe the issues folks are having is related to an increase in sole stiffness? The Pros are definitely stiffer than the others, and they all break down and get more flexy over time.


Definitely used to stiffness of pros. That is all I rode until my issue with the prime blue version. I can assure you that you will feel a difference out on the trail if you have ridden Freeriders pros previously.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mschoobs said:


> Definitely used to stiffness of pros. That is all I rode until my issue with the prime blue version. I can assure you that you will feel a difference out on the trail if you have ridden Freeriders pros previously.


so far I've only demoed the Pros for a few miles, and that was 4 or 5 yrs ago. I didn't care for the stiffness at first, but I've been riding chunkier trails the past few years and have felt myself wanting more stiffness than the Contacts I've been using for awhile. The OG Freeriders are way too flexy for me. The Contacts were an improvement, but they appear to have been discontinued. I'll have to get used to the increased stiffness, I'm sure.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

mschoobs said:


> I had a similiar experience but did not crash at the level you did. Fortunately I was 1 week in and was able to return them. I agree with you the rubber is for sure different and they are dangerous. I have switched to using Specialized 2FO's which I like alot.


I hated the v1 2FO's but I like the third iteration. The new Specialized Slipknot ST soles have even more grip than my older FiveTen Impacts and Freerider Pros. No real signs of wear on the soles after almost 4 months use, either.


----------



## mschoobs (Jan 5, 2021)

andy f said:


> I hated the v1 2FO's but I like the third iteration. The new Specialized Slipknot ST soles have even more grip than my older FiveTen Impacts and Freerider Pros. No real signs of wear on the soles after almost 4 months use, either.


I agree with you on the new version. They are grippy as Pros and they are cheaper...


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

mschoobs said:


> I had a similiar experience but did not crash at the level you did. Fortunately I was 1 week in and was able to return them. I agree with you the rubber is for sure different and they are dangerous. I have switched to using Specialized 2FO's which I like alot.


In the end Adidas customer service refunded me for the Prime Blue Freerider Pro's, it took a lot of messages, but got there in the end.
So went back to riding my old Free Rider Pro's in the meantime which grip perfectly ok.
arrived today was Specialized 2FO DH shoes, i have tried them on and the fit it good, more like my old Five Ten's, i have yet to try them riding, but will report back when i do.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I think the Prime Blue Freerider Pros are plenty grippy. they're a touch narrower than other 5.10 shoes I've worn, but grip is absolutely not an issue


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Harold said:


> I think the Prime Blue Freerider Pros are plenty grippy. they're a touch narrower than other 5.10 shoes I've worn, but grip is absolutely not an issue


I am hoping that it was a issue with a batch of souls. Customer service in the end refunded me rather then send out another pair so I won't be able to compare. I only have my old ones left which are still great, and these new specialized to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Rootsboy said:


> I am hoping that it was a issue with a batch of souls. Customer service in the end refunded me rather then send out another pair so I won't be able to compare. I only have my old ones left which are still great, and these new specialized to try.


I still notice that with easy riding, there's a lack of sensitivity through the sole. which I'm sure is due to a combination of stiffness and cushioning. at least when new. but this was the case with the first Pros that I tried years ago, and why I didn't buy any back then. I ride rougher terrain more now, though, and they do quite well under those conditions.


----------

